# Breeding Platinum white to Red dragon



## crowntailking (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm newbie on the forum and a novice breeder.
I would like to know what colors to expect from a cross of a platinum white with slight red wash to a red dragon?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Platinum = metallic x steel blue x cambodian x NR x Blond (genetic background)
Red dragon = not really sure of the genetic background but it at least is made up of
metallic and red.

So you will probably get: platinum (probably with red wash), cambodian like colors (cambodian with irids), goldish colors, partial red dragons. . . . in the least


----------

